# Probleme mit Fritz!Wlan N (AR9170 Chip) Wlan Verbindung

## Zaiko

Hallo, 

meine Wlan-Verbindung ist sehr instabil. Manchmal besteht sie direkt nach dem starten von KDE, manchmal wiederrum nicht. Wenn sie dann besteht, ist die Geschw. sehr langsam. Manchmal kommt es auch vor, dass sie ohne jeglichen Grund abbricht, und wlan0 von ifconfig verschwindet. 

Das Gerät lässt sich dann auch nicht mehr starten 

```
ifconfig wlan0 up > SIOCSIFFLAGS: Connection timed out
```

Hier hilft jetzt nur ein restart der Module oder des Systems. Dmesg liefert folgendes aus: 

```
[   41.207013] ar9170 cmd: 00 00 00 00                                      ....

[   41.207016] Pid: 2801, comm: ifconfig Tainted: P            2.6.36-gentoo-r5 #17

[   41.207017] Call Trace:

[   41.207021]  [<ffffffff813b2f43>] ? print_hex_dump_bytes+0x33/0x40

[   41.207025]  [<ffffffffa0e0abf9>] ar9170_usb_exec_cmd+0x1f9/0x250 [ar9170usb]

[   41.207029]  [<ffffffffa0e0e727>] ar9170_set_beacon_timers+0x87/0xd0 [ar9170usb]

[   41.207033]  [<ffffffffa0e0c38c>] ar9170_op_remove_interface+0x3c/0x80 [ar9170usb]

[   41.207039]  [<ffffffffa0ddff11>] ieee80211_stop+0x1b1/0x520 [mac80211]

[   41.207043]  [<ffffffff8159d5b3>] ? dev_deactivate+0x1c3/0x1e0

[   41.207045]  [<ffffffff815869d8>] __dev_close+0x48/0x80

[   41.207048]  [<ffffffff81585b61>] __dev_change_flags+0xa1/0x180

[   41.207051]  [<ffffffff81586858>] dev_change_flags+0x28/0x70

[   41.207053]  [<ffffffff8160de3c>] devinet_ioctl+0x5fc/0x6b0

[   41.207057]  [<ffffffff8160f6fc>] inet_ioctl+0x8c/0xa0

[   41.207059]  [<ffffffff81574172>] T.1026+0x22/0x60

[   41.207062]  [<ffffffff8157420f>] sock_ioctl+0x5f/0x2b0

[   41.207065]  [<ffffffff8113153f>] do_vfs_ioctl+0x9f/0x540

[   41.207067]  [<ffffffff81131a2f>] sys_ioctl+0x4f/0x80

[   41.207071]  [<ffffffff8100299b>] system_call_fastpath+0x16/0x1b

[   42.207008] usb 7-5: no command feedback received (-110).

[   42.207011] ar9170 cmd: 10 01 00 00 10 36 1c 00 00 00 00 00 14 36 1c 00  .....6.......6..

[   42.207013] ar9170 cmd: 00 00 00 00                                      ....

[   42.207016] Pid: 2801, comm: ifconfig Tainted: P            2.6.36-gentoo-r5 #17

[   42.207017] Call Trace:

[   42.207021]  [<ffffffff813b2f43>] ? print_hex_dump_bytes+0x33/0x40

[   42.207025]  [<ffffffffa0e0abf9>] ar9170_usb_exec_cmd+0x1f9/0x250 [ar9170usb]

[   42.207029]  [<ffffffffa0e0ef3b>] ar9170_set_operating_mode+0xab/0x2f0 [ar9170usb]

[   42.207033]  [<ffffffffa0e0c3b9>] ar9170_op_remove_interface+0x69/0x80 [ar9170usb]

[   42.207039]  [<ffffffffa0ddff11>] ieee80211_stop+0x1b1/0x520 [mac80211]

[   42.207042]  [<ffffffff8159d5b3>] ? dev_deactivate+0x1c3/0x1e0

[   42.207045]  [<ffffffff815869d8>] __dev_close+0x48/0x80

[   42.207047]  [<ffffffff81585b61>] __dev_change_flags+0xa1/0x180

[   42.207050]  [<ffffffff81586858>] dev_change_flags+0x28/0x70

[   42.207053]  [<ffffffff8160de3c>] devinet_ioctl+0x5fc/0x6b0

[   42.207056]  [<ffffffff8160f6fc>] inet_ioctl+0x8c/0xa0s

[   42.207058]  [<ffffffff81574172>] T.1026+0x22/0x60

[   42.207061]  [<ffffffff8157420f>] sock_ioctl+0x5f/0x2b0

[   42.207064]  [<ffffffff8113153f>] do_vfs_ioctl+0x9f/0x540

[   42.207066]  [<ffffffff81131a2f>] sys_ioctl+0x4f/0x80

[   42.207070]  [<ffffffff8100299b>] system_call_fastpath+0x16/0x1b

[   43.207008] phy0: writing reg 0x1d0104 (val 0x0) failed

[   44.207015] phy0: writing reg 0x1c3d30 (val 0x0) failed

```

Besteht das Problem in der Zeit nicht, so sieht das bei dmesg so aus:

```
[ 2145.204030] usb 7-5: USB setup failed (-110).

[ 2508.660025] usbcore: deregistering interface driver ar9170usb

[ 2519.091702] cfg80211: Calling CRDA to update world regulatory domain

[ 2519.232014] usb 7-5: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 3

[ 2520.365075] usbcore: registered new interface driver ar9170usb

[ 2520.593735] ath: EEPROM regdomain: 0x8114

[ 2520.593738] ath: EEPROM indicates we should expect a country code

[ 2520.593740] ath: doing EEPROM country->regdmn map search

[ 2520.593741] ath: country maps to regdmn code: 0x37

[ 2520.593743] ath: Country alpha2 being used: DE

[ 2520.593745] ath: Regpair used: 0x37

[ 2520.593839] phy0: Selected rate control algorithm 'minstrel_ht'

[ 2520.594418] cfg80211: Calling CRDA for country: DE

[ 2520.595262] Registered led device: ar9170-phy0::tx

[ 2520.595284] Registered led device: ar9170-phy0::assoc

[ 2520.595287] usb 7-5: Atheros AR9170 is registered as 'phy0'

```

Ich benutzt WICD als Netzwerkmanager. Bei der installation von Fritz!Wlan habe ich diese Firmware unter /lib/firmware kopiert: http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/ar9170. Ich habe den 2.6.36-gentoo-r5 Kernel. 

Woran liegt es, dass es so instabil läuft? Braucht ihr noch mehr Informationen?

Gruß

----------

